# Ground Blind Tactics for S[pring Gobblers



## airwaves

NE Ohio turkey guide Brett Berry shares some great tips for using ground blinds on this weekend's Buckeye Sportsman radio show. If you are interesting in listening to one of the two-dozen stations that air the show each weekend, go to buckeyesportsman.com or @buckeyesportsmanradio to learn when and where to tune-in in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Carpn

Luckily turkeys are pretty oblivious to ground blinds . 
Wear dark clothing and set the blind so that the sun isn't shining directly in would be about my only concern .


----------



## airwaves

Carpn said:


> Luckily turkeys are pretty oblivious to ground blinds .
> Wear dark clothing and set the blind so that the sun isn't shining directly in would be about my only concern .


That's right in line with my experience and what Brett shares. I've hunted with him several times and I'm amazed what he can get away with when using a blind. He shares some other tips too.


----------



## Southernsaug

A blind, what's that? I plop my a$s down by a tree and call. Never used a blind in 48 years of turkey hunting. To each their own, but I think it's just one more piece of gear to deal with. I know there are times they are very useful and I really am not disrespecting anyone that uses them, I just don't think they are necessary most of the time. With kids or handy capped hunters a big plus.


----------



## Carpn

Cool. They are great fir taking kids . Or hunting inclement weather . A blind has been a big part of getting my son into turkey hunting . 
He killed his first one at 7 yrs old and I know that wouldn't have been possible hunting traditionaly . 

He's 11 now and I'm working on weaning him away from blind hunting .


----------



## bobk

I enjoy taking those piece of crap blinds into the woods.


----------



## Southernsaug

That's cool bobk, It's just my personal feelings. I do not judge anyone negatively for their use of them. I have seen a few rainy days sitting in a blind would have been more pleasant. I am not patient enough to sit in one. I like being mobile and light. They do have their advantages, just not for me.


----------



## airwaves

I get it. I hunt with and without a blind. I got started using a blind when I took my young son out deer and turkey hunting so he could fidget when he needed to. Now I prefer one when turkey hunting so I can fidget when I need to. I also value the blind, which I use on shared private land and pitch a week before season and leave until we are done for the season, as a way to establish my hunting area and let other hunters who may be scouting know that that is where I will be. That said, even with practice it's a struggle (and likely very entertaining to watch) to put my Double Bull up or take it down in broad daylight, let alone in pre-dawn darkness. So when I want to move to find birds, the blind stays put!


----------



## slashbait

Love running and gunning ,But can’t beat a blind on a ridge saddle when they don’t talk. Blind really shines there because it could be all day.


----------



## airwaves

That is exactly my take on blinds too. I don't have much ground to hunt so if I get busted walking around I'm done for the day. I set up on saddle and have learned in that situation staying put is the key, calling just a little and waiting for the sway-beard to show up in my dekes. It may take all morning, and no way I could sit still enough that long on a 66 year old butt.


----------



## TheKing

I've sat still in the tree stand long enough to watch the flock walk back and forth and around as they were joined by more dropping from the surrounding trees. Fidget one time and they will react and move away for a while and maybe come back. Raise your weapon and they'll scurry. Yes it's a ground blind for me. And even that is a challenge. It might be easier with a rafter.


----------



## airwaves

TheKing said:


> I've sat still in the tree stand long enough to watch the flock walk back and forth and around as they were joined by more dropping from the surrounding trees. Fidget one time and they will react and move away for a while and maybe come back. Raise your weapon and they'll scurry. Yes it's a ground blind for me. And even that is a challenge. It might be easier with a rafter.


I had a guest on the radio show once who said he reached under the wall and grabbed a hen by the legs as it walked past his blind and pulled her into the blind just to see if he could do it. He regretted it....What's a rafter?


----------



## TheKing

airwaves said:


> I had a guest on the radio show once who said he reached under the wall and grabbed a hen by the legs as it walked past his blind and pulled her into the blind just to see if he could do it. He regretted it....What's a rafter?


Rafter is a small group, like two or 3. My wife and I could'a grabbed a big Hawk one time. It was gonna fly right into the ground blind and luckily it dropped to the dirt at the last second. Took it a few seconds to recover.


----------



## joekacz

Runnin’ n Gunnin’ turkey’s is a blast,did it for years. But it’s only fun when you strike one up. When you do all of that walking and calling and don’t get a response in a area that you know holds birds well you can bet that you bumped them out of there. I’ve been hunting out of a blind for about 20 years now and never bumped any birds and have had my share of success and failure but have never bumped a bird sitting in a blind. I like sitting there with my friend and B.S. the morning away and call turkeys. I’ve enjoyed both methods but my vote would be for a hunt in a blind plus we stay pretty dry and comfortable on them not so perfect spring days. Good luck this season with what ever method you choose it’s a fun sport.


----------



## airwaves

joekacz said:


> Runnin’ n Gunnin’ turkey’s is a blast,did it for years. But it’s only fun when you strike one up. When you do all of that walking and calling and don’t get a response in a area that you know holds birds well you can bet that you bumped them out of there. I’ve been hunting out of a blind for about 20 years now and never bumped any birds and have had my share of sc


I agree! I hate to admit it, but I've been known to stash a propane heater in mine to take a late-April morning chill off and keep the shivering to a minimum...


----------



## airwaves

TheKing said:


> Rafter is a small group, like two or 3. My wife and I could'a grabbed a big Hawk one time. It was gonna fly right into the ground blind and luckily it dropped to the dirt at the last second. Took it a few seconds to recover.


I had never heard that term: rafter. Thanks for sharing it; I'll use it in my next turkey hunting interview @buckeyesportsmanradio . I've got Ohio turkey 'caller' maker Bob Fulcher coming on the show in a couple weeks.


----------



## Southernsaug

Oops, hanging head, quietly slipping out the back door....yup farted in the wrong house. Good thing I got my hardwood camo on, I can slink along the floor unnoticed. In my old age I am starting to wonder if a blind in a prime spot might be in my future.


----------



## Flathead76

Turkeys could care less about ground blinds. As long as the wind is not making the blind move and the sun is not shining directly in they will walk right up to the hay bale. They are great tools for kids because they can not keep still.


----------



## fastwater

Depends on the size of the property I'm hunting as to what I like to do.
If I have enough room to run and gun...that's my preferred way. Especially if I've scouted the area/ birds and know their usual roosting and travel patterns.
If it's a smaller chunk of ground, I'm just fine with huntin out of a blind.


----------



## joekacz

Southernsaug said:


> Oops, hanging head, quietly slipping out the back door....yup farted in the wrong house. Good thing I got my hardwood camo on, I can slink along the floor unnoticed. In my old age I am starting to wonder if a blind in a prime spot might be in my future.


Bet you a quarter that once you give it a try you’ll do it again. I’ll be 70 this year,hopefully,and been chasing them birds for as long as you have and I don’t regret it all changing my method of turkey hunting.But there has been times when you hear that hot bird and it ain’t budging that I want to go after it but I don’t because I know that he’s still there for a future hunt. Have a great season and stay safe.


----------



## Southernsaug

joekacz said:


> Bet you a quarter that once you give it a try you’ll do it again. I’ll be 70 this year,hopefully,and been chasing them birds for as long as you have and I don’t regret it all changing my method of turkey hunting.But there has been times when you hear that hot bird and it ain’t budging that I want to go after it but I don’t because I know that he’s still there for a future hunt. Have a great season and stay safe.


Just turned 66 and and still hoofing these hills, but a lot slower for sure. My B-day gift to myself was a discounted senior lifetime hunting license and a senior turkey tag. 

I had a guide wanted me to get in a blind in Florida the year my buddy and I done our grandslam, but I declined and sat by a tree. We called in and doubled a pair of Osceolas, sitting at those trees( no where near the blind). Out west you had to go after them, those rios and mirriams would take you on a mountain hike for sure. They still paid with their lives.


----------



## bobk

Southernsaug said:


> That's cool bobk, It's just my personal feelings. I do not judge anyone negatively for their use of them. I have seen a few rainy days sitting in a blind would have been more pleasant. I am not patient enough to sit in one. I like being mobile and light. They do have their advantages, just not for me.


To each their own for sure. I just wouldn’t refer to blinds as crap. They are a great tool for hunting. I’ve had the pleasure of putting 3 different buddies on their first birds using a blind at my place. I’ve also had guys hunting with me when we had to get out of the blind and go after them when it was obvious they wouldn’t come in. 
I’m a fan of whatever tool is needed to have an enjoyable and successful hunt. Sometimes the best move while turkey hunting is to not move at all. Perfect time for a blind.


----------



## Redheads

bobk said:


> To each their own for sure. I just wouldn’t refer to blinds as crap. They are a great tool for hunting. I’ve had the pleasure of putting 3 different buddies on their first birds using a blind at my place. I’ve also had guys hunting with me when we had to get out of the blind and go after them when it was obvious they wouldn’t come in.
> I’m a fan of whatever tool is needed to have an enjoyable and successful hunt. Sometimes the best move while turkey hunting is to not move at all. Perfect time for a blind.


Patience kills turkeys.......And if sitting in the blind gives you that patience to get it done I'm all for it

Myself the less gear i have in the woods with me the happier i am. I love running and gunning using the terrain to get ahead of a bird that won't commit


----------



## Southernsaug

bobk said:


> I just wouldn’t refer to blinds as crap.


Ok, I officially retract my statement (removed from original comment) that blinds are crap . I honestly meant it in a sarcastic form, not an absolute value, My apologies.


----------



## bobk

Southernsaug said:


> Ok, I officially retract my statement that blinds are crap. I honestly meant it in a sarcastic form, not an absolute value, My apologies.


No need to apologize Ss. You know how it is on the web. We all read things differently and yesterday I guess I read it as more than you meant. Good luck this season.


----------



## airwaves

airwaves said:


> I had never heard that term: rafter. Thanks for sharing it; I'll use it in my next turkey hunting interview @buckeyesportsmanradio . I've got Ohio turkey 'caller' maker Bob Fulcher coming on the show in a couple weeks.
> View attachment 467534





joekacz said:


> Bet you a quarter that once you give it a try you’ll do it again. I’ll be 70 this year,hopefully,and been chasing them birds for as long as you have and I don’t regret it all changing my method of turkey hunting.But there has been times when you hear that hot bird and it ain’t budging that I want to go after it but I don’t because I know that he’s still there for a future hunt. Have a great season and stay safe.


That's been my attitude as well, joekaz, at least since reaching "senior" age status...


----------



## airwaves

Southernsaug said:


> Ok, I officially retract my statement (removed from original comment) that blinds are crap . I honestly meant it in a sarcastic form, not an absolute value, My apologies.


No worries! Most of us took it as it was meant. We're all sway-beard hunters!


----------



## airwaves

Last season I actually experienced the downside of sitting tight in a blind. After sitting three mornings straight with no sight or sound of a bird in my usually-productive spot, I decided to run-and-gun. When I topped the open hill that my blind faced, I saw why: the landowner was cutting brush on the opposite side and had been doing so all opening week. If I had seen that activity I'd have moved...like all the local turkeys did! Never did catch up to 'em.


----------



## ironman172

bobk said:


> I enjoy taking those piece of crap blinds into the woods.


We know yours are crapper blinds (converted out houses)

Only seen minimal ground scratching last trip around


----------



## joekacz

airwaves said:


> That's been my attitude as well, joekaz, at least since reaching "senior" age status...


Like a lot of you out there the older one gets you try to do things a little easier and to me blind hunting is like waiting for a archery deer to show up sometimes yes and sometimes no. We’re setup on a edge of a long field with a very large patch of woods on both sides. Ideal blind location let’s us observe a total of 700 yds. but there’s still a lot of no action days even with decoys,still fun. We’ve had both a eagle and a hawk dive our decoys and of course on more than one occasion the wiley coyote. Some of this just doesn’t happen runnin and gunnin. To each his own it’s all fun.


----------



## Southernsaug

There's a big ole long beard strolling around in the pasture across from the house right now. He was out there every day last spring, a perfect blind set up.


----------



## joekacz

Southernsaug said:


> There's a big ole long beard strolling around in the pasture across from the house right now. He was out there every day last spring, a perfect blind set up.


Perfect you can setup your blind the night before and have your decoys in the blind to put out in the morning. With my recovery from surgery I don’t even know when the season opens up,might be the first season I’ll miss in close to 50yrs.


----------



## Carpn

joekacz said:


> Perfect you can setup your blind the night before and have your decoys in the blind to put out in the morning. With my recovery from surgery I don’t even know when the season opens up,might be the first season I’ll miss in close to 50yrs.


C'mon . Surely you can find someone to give ya a hand . If not let me know . I dunno if your anywhere near me but if your 90 minutes or less I'll travel to you and drag you out . 

I'd offer to take you out here but bird numbers are way down and I lost 3 properties from last yr .So until I replace them I'm hurting . Got 6 no's today on new places so I should be closer to a yes . Lol


----------



## joekacz

Carpn said:


> C'mon . Surely you can find someone to give ya a hand . If not let me know . I dunno if your anywhere near me but if your 90 minutes or less I'll travel to you and drag you out .
> 
> I'd offer to take you out here but bird numbers are way down and I lost 3 properties from last yr .So until I replace them I'm hurting . Got 6 no's today on new places so I should be closer to a yes . Lol


Sent you a PM


----------



## threeten

That’s an awesome offer Carpn ! I admire you for that!
That said I got a new 270* blind for x- mas and can’t wait to break it in. I’ll hunt a blind on my place but tend to stay mobile if I head to public land.


----------



## airwaves

threeten said:


> That’s an awesome offer Carpn ! I admire you for that!
> That said I got a new 270* blind for x- mas and can’t wait to break it in. I’ll hunt a blind on my place but tend to stay mobile if I head to public land.


That's my tactic too; using a blind on the farm I have permission on and share with a couple other parties, but running and gunning with a thick butt pad on the public MWCD lands that are nearby. 

Have any of you guys ever tried fanning? It's strictly a private land tactic safety-wise for me.


----------



## bobk

airwaves said:


> That's my tactic too; using a blind on the farm I have permission on and share with a couple other parties, but running and gunning with a thick butt pad on the public MWCD lands that are nearby.
> 
> Have any of you guys ever tried fanning? It's strictly a private land tactic safety-wise for me.


I’ve got an old fan in the garage I’ve thought about putting a handle on. Lots of videos of guys doing it. Seems pretty intense.


----------



## Southernsaug

I done it in Florida....once was enough. It works but I just would rather call them in


----------



## airwaves

Southernsaug said:


> I done it in Florida....once was enough. It works but I just would rather call them in


I'd like to give it a try on toms that strut on an open hillside out of range from my blind on private land. They often won't come any closer to my dekes and I jsut end up watching them until they walk over the hill and out of sight. I'd never use one in the woods no matter how 'private' the land is. What was the method you guys used? How close were you before you popped the fan open? Or were you behind it the entire stalk?


----------



## Southernsaug

We showed it to them at about 50 yards and they came running. Then we walked behind it once and walked right up on them. I felt like I cheated. we were on a private ranch, but I was still paranoid. I don't think I've ever told it on this forum, but in 2009 I was shot while turkey hunting and almost died, I am now super paranoid about anything remotely unsafe or even having other hunters close to me. Oh it had nothing to do with fanning. I wouldn't wish the experience on an enemy


----------



## MSTracker

Gonna try the blind for the first time......got the Muddy infinity 2/ with a blackout blind chair .....just hope I don't get too comfortable!


----------



## joekacz

Southernsaug said:


> We showed it to them at about 50 yards and they came running. Then we walked behind it once and walked right up on them. I felt like I cheated. we were on a private ranch, but I was still paranoid. I don't think I've ever told it on this forum, but in 2009 I was shot while turkey hunting and almost died, I am now super paranoid about anything remotely unsafe or even having other hunters close to me. Oh it had nothing to do with fanning. I wouldn't wish the experience on an enemy


Very, very glad that you survived such an ordeal. No excuse whatsoever for that to happen. I’m glad that you still have the desire to hunt let alone turkey hunt.


----------



## airwaves

Southernsaug said:


> We showed it to them at about 50 yards and they came running. Then we walked behind it once and walked right up on them. I felt like I cheated. we were on a private ranch, but I was still paranoid. I don't think I've ever told it on this forum, but in 2009 I was shot while turkey hunting and almost died, I am now super paranoid about anything remotely unsafe or even having other hunters close to me. Oh it had nothing to do with fanning. I wouldn't wish the experience on an enemy


OMG. That had to be terrifying. But thanks for sharing the experience; it puts the safety factor front and center. And hats off to you for jumping back on the turkey-hunting saddle!


----------



## airwaves

MSTracker said:


> Gonna try the blind for the first time......got the Muddy infinity 2/ with a blackout blind chair .....just hope I don't get too comfortable!


I hear ya. I have awakened from a 'nap' only to see a tom in my dekes. Twice!


----------



## Junebug2320

First and only turkey I shot was in a camo tee-pee my son was throwing out. I cut out a window and didnt expect much. Suprised as H—- when a Tom showed up. Good time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snook

I’ve hunted turkeys quite a while. It always amazes me how most turkeys could care less about a blind. Like they don’t see it. SO if your a person that can’t stay still or have kids or new hunters they are a great tool to use in the turkey woods. Also late in the season - if you use mesh windows on the blind - they are great at keeping pesky mosquitoes and knats from swarming you making your hunt much more enjoyable.


----------



## Southernsaug

on a farm I hunt the kids left an old mud runner car sit in the woods, broke down. Last year I shot a gobbler that was standing right beside it. I was at a tree, not in the car. They pretty much get used to inanimate objects.


----------



## joekacz

I think that the only thing that they don’t get used to is MOVEMENT, twitch your nose and goodbye!


----------



## Moo Juice

This doesn't have anything to do with turkey hunting but I would like you to know how much I appreciate your show. I actually called QKT when I didn't hear it anymore. Thank God for WNIR. Catch you every Sunday morning while milking cows. Keep up the good work and thanks again.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Southernsaug said:


> That's cool bobk, It's just my personal feelings. I do not judge anyone negatively for their use of them. I have seen a few rainy days sitting in a blind would have been more pleasant. I am not patient enough to sit in one. I like being mobile and light. They do have their advantages, just not for me.


They do make umbrellas that can attach to the tree above your head. It's always in my pack when deer or turkey hunting.



TheKing said:


> I've sat still in the tree stand long enough to watch the flock walk back and forth and around as they were joined by more dropping from the surrounding trees. Fidget one time and they will react and move away for a while and maybe come back. Raise your weapon and they'll scurry. Yes it's a ground blind for me. And even that is a challenge. It might be easier with a rafter.


I was in a tree stand archery deer hunting when a large flock of turkeys went walking by about 60-70 yards away. I had my binoculars with me on one of those harnesses so you don't have the bino strap around your neck. I raised those glasses about 2 inches and PUTT-PUTT-PUTT!!!. They ran out of there so fast I couldn't believe it!


----------

